# 5-200kW BLDC motors!!



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

60 kW: http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/p...ce-servo-motors-brochure/55816-49815-_25.html

200 kW: http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/p...ce-servo-motors-brochure/55816-49815-_29.html

This motors actually exists, I saw them with my own eyes. 

This company here in Croatia is building multi-purpose robotic vehicles ( http://dok-ing.hr/ ) and is currently developing some with this motor.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

I posted this thread quite a while ago but things changed since than.

Maybe someone would be interested in them now so I just wanted to bring the tread back to life.

Cro


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> I posted this thread quite a while ago but things changed since than.
> 
> Maybe someone would be interested in them now so I just wanted to bring the tread back to life.
> 
> Cro


Hi Cro,

Why haven't you used them in your performance EVs? 

Regards,

major


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

As far as I know there are no BLDC controllers available for such high powers.

The company that I mentioned in the first post developed a 60kW controller, maybe we'll make a joint-venture to develop a EV suitable 200kW BLDC controller.

The 60kW system works excellent with a very high efficiency so I believe that BLDC is the next step for the DIY converters. Maybe in a couple of years


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> 60 kW: http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/p...ce-servo-motors-brochure/55816-49815-_25.html
> 
> 200 kW: http://pdf.directindustry.com/pdf/p...ce-servo-motors-brochure/55816-49815-_29.html
> 
> ...


The 200kw motor weighs from 440-600lbs jeez...thats the same as dual 11" DC right?


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> The 200kw motor weighs from 440-600lbs jeez...thats the same as dual 11" DC right?


Where have you seen that info? I can't find it in the spec sheet.

A dual 11" Kostov weights 350lbs but it's rated only 80kW


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Where have you seen that info? I can't find it in the spec sheet.
> 
> A dual 11" Kostov weights 350lbs but it's rated only 80kW


I clicked the second link you provided for the 200kw motor,

then at the bottom there are arrows that look like ">>"

click the arrow to the right ">>" and you will go to more pages of specs.

there on the second page of specs it has the mass in kg and says 205 and 285.... isnt it about 2.2lbs for every kg?


----------

